# Newbie preparing for a bearded dragon



## mx5lady (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Basically I am a total newbie who needs a lot of guidance in the right direction, I have just bought my first viv it is 5ft long and reasonably deep it is a nice size.
I am hoping to buy my first Bearded dragon in the next few weeks once I know I have everything in place that he will need to live a long happy life.
I have tried to research online but some sites have contradicted each other which has left me confused, so stick with me with my questions !

firstly a 250w microclimate unit came with the viv is this safe to use for him and will he also require a heat mat ?

Next I have read that he should have a water bowl while other places say plastic plants sprayed with water and no water bowl.

Also is there a feeding guide that is accurate so I dont end up giving him something he shouldnt have.

And when everything is set up and working as it should, would you recommend I buy from a breader or a shop ? anything I need to look out for other than crusty eyes, tired looking, wounds and spine curving ?

I know my questions most likey sound daft but I just want the best for my new family member when he arrives !
I have purchased a cricket keeper type house so I can raise them and make sure they well fed and looked after, once I had seen the state of the boxes in the shop with half of the poor things dead and their living friends walking all over their dead friends it was enough of a push to make me realise I wanted full control of his diet.
I've also bought some seeds so I can grow his veg and know it has not been covered in pesticides. 

Anyway that is it for now, thanks in advance for any help you can offer this newbie.

Thanks,
Sarah.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

Firstly a fully grown adult beardie ideally requires at lease a r' x 2' x 2,vivarium.

Dont place a water bowl or spray inside a beardies viv. They require a very dry environment and by spraying etc can increase humidity in the viv with can lead to respiratory infections. I bath mineonce a week which he drinks from aswell.

There is a feeding list on here. But i am on my phoneso cant link it easily. Do a search u should come up with it. 

Heat mat is not required unless ur night time temp drops below 60F in your house. If this is the caseheat mat should be placed on the side of viv not bottom.

Heat is best provided by a reflectorbulb. I use a 60watt r150reflector bulb attachrd to a dimmer thermostat.

Hope this helps


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

thething84 said:


> Dont place a water bowl or spray inside a beardies viv. They require a very dry environment and by spraying etc can increase humidity in the viv with can lead to respiratory infections. I bath mineonce a week which he drinks from aswell.
> 
> There is a feeding list on here. But i am on my phoneso cant link it easily. Do a search u should come up with it.


There is a good care sheet here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...33790-bearded-dragon-detailed-care-guide.html but there are plenty of others (and many conflicting) so look at a few to get a better idea of what and what not to feed.

I will also say that you can put a water bowl in a beardies viv but place it the opposite end to the heat bulb (otherwise that will increase the humidity). But agreed spraying shouldn't be done


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> I will also say that you can put a water bowl in a beardies viv but place it the opposite end to the heat bulb (otherwise that will increase the humidity). But agreed spraying shouldn't be done


Agreed. One small water bowl will not raise humidity enough to cause any problems.

You will not require a heat mat they are generally not recommended for beardies.

Cannot comment on the micro climate as I've not used one.

I use spot bulbs for heat attached to dimming thermostats.

I also use either Zoomed 10% UV tubes or Arcadia 12% tubes with reflectors.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

A 5ft long viv is an excellent size for a beardie (4ft is the recommended minimum, but bigger is better).

I use a water bowl in the cool end as well. My beardie doesn't drink from it often, but he does do so occasionally.

When young, give them a mixture of crickets, locusts and mealworms, dusted regularly with a bit of nutrobal or other calcium/vitamin powder. A variety of veg should be offered, gradually increasing the amount and decreasing the insects as they get older. Dandelion leaves and flowers go down well, but there are loads of other veg, fruit and flowers that they like. Mine likes herb salad mix, particularly anything with coriander in it. Again, a light dusting should be used regularly. As they get older, try morioworms and dubia roaches as additions to the diet.

Good quality UV is really important. The 12% strip lights with reflectors are best. Change them every 6-12 months (depending on the type used.


----------



## Mikedunz (May 1, 2012)

After much research I have come the conclusion that this is the best website Beautiful Dragons the nutrition guide is particularly good


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

^^ I've just had a quick look at the care sheets, nutrition etc and, although some aspects appear good, I wouldn't take it as gospel. For example the UV that they tested appears to be quite low (around 5-8%) when typically we would use 10-12%. Also basking temperatures seem a little low and, with common sense, I wouldn't consider feeding (what they consider) 'questionable' dairy products as they wouldn't have the enzymes needed to break this down.

This may be a good website to look at but look at others, remember husbandry and nutrition provisions vary greatly between countries and keepers


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

I think I could count on one hand the number of times I saw my beardies drink from a bowl. But I think it is important to have small bowl at the cool end.


----------



## sheeranfan (May 21, 2012)

I always have a dish in with water thats what i was told when i got my beardie and I've done it ever since seen him drink from it twice.


----------



## viperdan (Sep 15, 2011)

thething84 said:


> Firstly a fully grown adult beardie ideally requires at lease a r' x 2' x 2,vivarium.
> 
> Dont place a water bowl or spray inside a beardies viv.



This is wrong.. You definitely place the water bowl in the cold end of the viv, the heating should be 3/4 of the way across the viv and the water should be in the coldest end.

The beardy has to have access to its water at all times.


I have found a caresheet here: (only one on this site I can find)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...33790-bearded-dragon-detailed-care-guide.html


----------

